# Terrorist attacks in Paris



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Sad news out of Paris. Any attack on freedom is an attack on us all.
Brings up all my anger from Sept. 11. I've not forgotten.

http://www.france24.com/en/20151114...e-events-terrorism-islamic-state-group-france


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The world's a-changin folks... and not for the better.


-DallanC


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

The world has always been this way...it's the same shiiit, just different piles. Killing in the name of God is utterly insane and yet people have been doing it for millennia. I feel awful for the people of France, so sad.


----------

